# Tandem with sidecar



## John (Jun 2, 2013)

Tandem with sidecar


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2013)

That is too cool!!!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 2, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> That is too cool!!!




I ditto that!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Jun 2, 2013)

*4 seater*

I just realized this is at least a 4 seater. Possibly a 5 seater if 2 can fit in the side car.
Way cool for sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2013)

That side car is awesome. With the side car and buddy seat I wouldn't want to see a hill with a full compliment of passengers! V/r Shawn


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 2, 2013)

*Too cool*

If your upsteam without a paddle chop it up into a sidecar! That is a canoe right?


----------



## OldRider (Jun 2, 2013)

I see a slab sided tank......must be a Colson, right? Looks great!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2013)

OldRider said:


> I see a slab sided tank......must be a Colson, right? Looks great!




Rear steer Colson with added-in tanks. Definitely on my Wish List.


----------



## bike_lane (Jun 2, 2013)

That is awesome! That would be perfect with the wife and twins!


----------



## El Roth (Jun 2, 2013)

that is too cool..got more pictures?


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 2, 2013)

Now that is a family ride!  Too cool.


----------



## momona (Jun 2, 2013)

*Hmmm...*

Am I the only one that would like to see video of this???? Lets get a petition going.


----------



## Greg M (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd be happy with simply more pictures!  And, yes, I do think that's the front of a canoe.  That's brilliant.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 2, 2013)

cool is alive and well. The sidecar looks like a vintage amusement park ride.


----------



## John (Jun 2, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> That side car is awesome. With the side car and buddy seat I wouldn't want to see a hill with a full compliment of passengers! V/r Shawn




The bike has a 2-speed ND, so it’s not too bad loaded down. Plus Tamara is pedaling. This is a Watsonian sidecar made in the 30’s-40’s for bicycles.
I will post more pictures tomorrow.
John


----------



## 55tbird (Jun 3, 2013)

*Incredible*

Another awesome job John!! You are the fabricator extraordinaire!! Can't wait to see your next piece.  Mike


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweet ride! 
Ya gotta ride that to and from 
anywhere you're going unless
you have a BAT (Big Ass Truck!)

theSaint


----------



## bricycle (Jun 3, 2013)

...making me wish my garage was longer!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 3, 2013)

Very cool...I could take both of my girlfriends on a stroll and I could just relax in the sidecar.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jun 3, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Very cool...I could take both of my girlfriends on a stroll and I could just relax in the sidecar.
> Chris




You have 2 girlfriends?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 3, 2013)

No, just kidding...college was a long time ago.
Chris


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 3, 2013)

We have a Satellite sidecar that I was thinking of hiding an electric motor in under the seat.

You could pedal up a hill with it, and no one would be the wiser.


----------



## John (Jun 3, 2013)

*Pictures*

Sidecar pictures


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 3, 2013)

John,

If you decide to take on the challenge of replicating that sidecar, I'll be first in line!  That is too cool.  That windshield is just like what was used on the wood runabout's of the same time period.  Brings back memories of one of my favorite jobs -- restoring antique and classic wood boats!


----------



## John (Jun 4, 2013)

Oldbikes said:


> John,
> 
> If you decide to take on the challenge of replicating that sidecar, I'll be first in line!  That is too cool.  That windshield is just like what was used on the wood runabout's of the same time period.  Brings back memories of one of my favorite jobs -- restoring antique and classic wood boats!




Hi Alan,
I plan on making the same one but with an aluminum skinned sidecar.  I will keep you updated.
Thanks, John


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 8, 2013)

I could see that side car recreated in mahogany like an old Chriscraft runabout.


----------



## npence (Jun 8, 2013)

Check this out might need one more seat John.


----------

